

Stadium food delivery. This is a great idea. - dot
http://www.thefango.com/
"FanGo produces an iPhone app and mobile commerce ordering system that allows fans at stadiums and arenas to order concession food and drinks directly from their iPhone app. Food is then delivered to the fan’s seat, allowing fans to avoid long lines at food stands in stadiums. The startup is already in progress of negotiating deals with professional sports stadiums across the country."
======
wyclif
Great idea, terrible landing page. Yes, I'd like to "Enter site."

